# Gerald day to day. Cats sign Larry Hughes



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Gerald injured his ankle last night against the Clippers. I was watching the ACC tournament so I didn't see any of that game. He's apparently in a walking boot and Rick Bonnell says he's going to miss at least two games. Apparently Larry Hughes is recovering from a broken hand and they don't believe he'll be available until at least friday.


Honestly the Hughes signing concerns me because of LB's penchants for playing veterans even when they suck. You can't say Flip sucked. He actually played well for us, but it's now clear that Brown hurt the team by playing him in front of DJ. If he starts playing Hughes instead of DJ that's going to tell us that Brown's officially gone senile. 



http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2010/03/13/1312763/bobcats-sign-veteran-guard-larry.html


----------

